
December 29th is Dump GoDaddy Day - mgrouchy
http://betanews.com/2011/12/26/december-29-is-dump-go-daddy-day/
======
joejohnson
Can anyone point me to a relatively easy walkthrough on transferring my
domains away from GoDaddy (to namecheap, I guess)?

~~~
raphael_lee
I used this: [http://blog.jeffepstein.me/post/14629857835/a-step-by-
step-g...](http://blog.jeffepstein.me/post/14629857835/a-step-by-step-guide-
to-transfer-domains-out-of-godaddy)

from one of previous HN post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3383097>

~~~
oozcitak
Don't skip (as I did) steps 15-19. Otherwise, you'll wait a week before
GoDaddy releases the domain to your new registrar. When you manually accept
the transfer as described in the blog post, the process should complete in a
few hours.

------
x3c
Joe Wilcox started his post by saying: "My idiots of the year award almost
certainly will go to Netflix and Go Daddy, which tarnished their brands
through nothing more than sheer stupidity (there are still five days in the
month for your organization to royally screw up and claim the honor)." It
seems Ocean Marketing rose to the occasion.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3395411>

------
veyron
Is there a comprehensive solution like godaddy? I've seen people talk about
solutions involving stringing together registrar, DNS, SSL certs, hosting,
email, etc but I (and I imagine a lot of godaddy customers) would like a
single point.

In fact, I'd venture to guess that there would be strong demand for such a
solution, even if it used AWS or google apps in the backend and even if it
costs more than the sum of the individual pieces

~~~
theatrus2
Gandi.net is a good all in one value. Otherwise just distribute to any number
of services.

------
rhizome
It's been a few years since there's been a good Internet Death Penalty. Create
some plugins or firewall rules or what have you, which people can use and
which render all GoDaddy-registered properties unavailable.

------
wccrawford
I dumped before I heard about this, but I'm glad I didn't wait. It would have
been a chance to just not bother.

